# BIG AL eats mouse



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just took this sequence of pics of Big Al eating a mouse


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

More


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Last few pics









Hope you guys enjoy them


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

oops, last ones


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I've just noticed that in the fourth pic the mouse looks like it has just been squeezed hard enough to empty its bladder









Oh, and before anyone complains, the mouse was dead when i got it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I think the first picture really captures his expression well, as he spots the mouse for the first time, and leans forward ready to pounce


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the last pic looks like he's having an after dinner smoke


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great pics!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Big Al Is the MAN!!!!!!
I love that Focker! He lives the life, Minus The beer.
Doesnt do nothing, waits to be fed...:laugh:


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome pics man. Thanks.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great Pics


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

good one big al














ohh and lovely shots yorkshire


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate your frog
it is so sexy i want it for my self


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Big Al rocks


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys for looking and commenting











Gordeez said:


> Big Al Is the MAN!!!!!!
> I love that Focker! He lives the life, Minus The beer.
> Doesnt do nothing, waits to be fed...:laugh:
> [snapback]918345[/snapback]​


I want a life like his... eat,.... sit in the bath,....eat,...sit in the bath.... watch tv.....eat.....sit in the bath



Dr. Green said:


> i hate your frog
> it is so sexy i want it for my self
> [snapback]920038[/snapback]​


Good idea Dr. Green. buy a green frog for green photos


----------



## predatorfish86 (Aug 12, 2003)

When I die I was to come back as a pac man frog.


----------

